# Blackie the rooster versus Gandalf the pygmy goat



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, my goat Gandalf figured out how to unlock the chicken coop and unlatch the lock. He then opened the door and climbed in with the chickens. If you remember, Gandalf had a relationship thing with Pippi the tiny hen. Well, I guess he was a little jealous of Pippi and Blackie. Well, inside the coop, it was on. Blackie and Gandalf went a few rounds before I could get out there and unlock the coop which has a door that self locks which meant One Pygmy goat, one giant rooster, a three little hens were all locked in the coop together. I get there and believe it or not all were fine with only minimal injury to Blackie. And injury wasn't from the goat. Blackie apparently caught his comb in the chicken wire and gave himself a nasty boo boo. I looked him over good. Washed the boo boo and covered it good with neosporin. Now I want to know if anyone else has had a rooster with boo boo comb. I want to make sure he doesn't get infected. What should I watch for? Is there anything I should give him? I really love this chicken. He's not just a chicken to me he's my feathered little boy!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We had a pony to open 20 stalls one night.  (after that we put a double lock on his stall) Two stud horses and 18 mares... what a night and sight! (the pony went to the back to watch. (grrr)

Wash the Boo Boo and keep and eye on it.

Critters are very smart... (grrrrrr) lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Comb injuries bleed like stink!! It sounds like you did the right thing. I would squirt some alcohol on it periodically and keep it lubed up with neosporin. If you have blue kote that is a good one, one spray should do until he heals, he will just have a purple head. 

I locked my dog in the coop one night. He's a blue heeler and his job is at your side, he doesn't wander off. He will run ahead and check everything out and run a perimeter while you work, but then it's right back to your side. The only time he really takes off is when there is a deer on the tracks or in the garden, then he will give them a hearty chase and then come right back. So, I took care of the chickens and I had to climb in the coop to get an egg in the back corner. It was dark and I climbed out, closed up the doors and went back to the house. No dog. The little pug was right there with me, but no Jake. I called, and nothing. I went inside and told my husband that Jake wasn't coming, so we both went out with flashlights and I figured he was off in the garden. No Jake. Then we heard a little yip and thought that he was hurt or something, we went up and over the railroad tracks and into the woods and every now and then we could just make out a little yip. I told the husband that I just stepped into the coop to get an egg and he disappeared, so we followed the tracks up behind the coop and searched the woods there, once we came back and were right behind the coop he could hear us talking and he started barking like a big baby and I figured out what happened. He likes to lean in the coop and sniff the backsides of the chickens when they are roosting. He climbed in for a better sniff and I didn't see him. Led us on a merry chase.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my, what a little stinker you have Sandra!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I was amazed at how well he did at unlocking the lock! He had watched me do it till he learned how to do it him self. I put a lock on the lock to keep him out, but we also have to put the lock back on the door because he will lock the chickens out of the coop during the day too! LOL! 

Blackie is doing fine. He just looks like someone tried to slaughter him. All those pretty white feathers around his head don't so so pretty right now. Looks worse than I think it is. The neosporin kind makes it smeared looking too! But he is all normal, just with a minor headache...


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> We had a pony to open 20 stalls one night.  (after that we put a double lock on his stall) Two stud horses and 18 mares... what a night and sight! (the pony went to the back to watch. (grrr)
> 
> Wash the Boo Boo and keep and eye on it.
> 
> Critters are very smart... (grrrrrr) lol


I bet that was something. Oh my! Goats got out one time and got in the pool area and had a field day in the people's yard. Ate my roses, ate my blue berry bushes, lounged on the patio furniture and left little presents all around the pool! Nice! LOL!

I wouldn't trade any one my critters for nothing. Even with there antics, I love them bunches.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Why won't you just let them sleep together and keep each other warm and safe? They're sending you a message and I think you need to listen.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Why won't you just let them sleep together and keep each other warm and safe? They're sending you a message and I think you need to listen.


LOL! They used to sleep together but the Gandalf got to where he played too rough with them and is totally jealous of Blackie the rooster. Gandalf had a special relationship with one of the until he got a goat buddy. He thought he was a chicken for a while. I think he knows he is a goat now. But I tell you what, it is a very strange sight to see a goat trying to hump with a chicken! Bizarre to say the least! LOL!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's just body language. 

They can't help who they love. Let them be together or they'll hurt themselves finding a way without you.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> It's just body language.
> 
> They can't help who they love. Let them be together or they'll hurt themselves finding a way without you.


I do let them together, just not at night. The chickens want to be together and he will hurt the, accidentally, but from sun up to sun down, everyone is together. Blackie is faster than Gandalf so I have nothing to worry about as long as everyone is free to get around. But a goat in a chicken coop, not good. Bad for eggs too. He steps on them when he jumps up into the nesting boxes.


----------

